# What happened to Woodloom???



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey guys, what happened to Woodloom, the company that sold fantastic foam tombstones? Does anyone know?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They still have a web site:

http://www.woodloom.com/


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> They still have a web site:
> 
> http://www.woodloom.com/


Thanks Roxy, I did a search and my computer came up with nothing, and then I brought up the order I purchased from them back some years ago and that link was dead too. Whew! Glad they are still around!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Thanks Roxy, I did a search and my computer came up with nothing, and then I brought up the order I purchased from them back some years ago and that link was dead too. Whew! Glad they are still around!


Lmao why didnt you google search the site first p5


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I had heard a while back that they discontinued this aspect of their business but it looks like they're still making them. I have 7 of their stones and they are amazing. Makes me wish I was younger and starting to build my haunt. I'd definitely use them again. Jana, I don't think you ever posted pics of the ones you got from them. Would love to see them!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey Jerry, I bought the Haunted Mansion bundle, and I agree, they are really cool! I have pictures of them in my set up, but not it's hard to see because they aren't really highlighted. I don't know what is up with Woodloom, I have emailed and messaged but no response. I found some other tombstones on Etsy and I have ordered them. I like how Woodloom gives you the foam ready to glue together with the inscription and PVC trenches dug out. And you get to paint them yourself, so you can age them however you like. I sure hope they are still making tombstones and maybe just too busy to reply to me?:googly:

https://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1686&pictureid=24362


----------

